# Please Critique My Diet !!



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi all

thanks for all the help so far in my posts ... hope i will be able to repay the favours through out my time here on musclechat, however i now have another favour to ask and that is if you could all give me some feedback on my diet i have planned for next week when i start bulking.

Meal 1 (6:45am) - 100g Oats, 1 Scoop Whey Protein, 300ml Semi Skimmed Milk,Teaspoon Peanut Butter, 1 Multi Vitamin, 2 Omega 3 Softgels

Meal 2 (10:00am) - 50g Turkey, 2 Slices Wholemeal Bread, Salad

Meal 3 (12:15pm) - 100g Pasta/Rice, 100g Chicken/Turkey or 120g Tuna/Salmon/Mackrel, Handful Of Nuts, Piece Of Fruit

Meal 4 (3:00pm) - Homemade Protein Bar, Handful Of Nuts, Piece Of Fruit

Pre Workout (6:00pm) - 100g Oats, 40g Whey Protein, 30g Maltodextrin, 2.5g Creatine Monohydrate, 300ml Semi Skimmed Milk

*Workout (7:00 - 8:30 Roughly)*

Post Workout (9:00pm) - 40g Whey, 30g Maltodextrin, 2.5g Creatine Monohydrate, 300ml Water, Piece Of Fruit, Small Wholemeal Roll

Pre Bed (10:00) - 50g Turkey, 2 Slices Wholemeal Bread, Salad, Teaspoon Peanut Butter

On non-training days I will reduce the carbs in meal 3 to between 60 and 70g and there will be no oats or creatine in the whey protein shake taken at 6pm

FeedbackWould Be Happily Recieved

Thanks


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Ando-09 said:


> Hi all
> 
> thanks for all the help so far in my posts ... hope i will be able to repay the favours through out my time here on musclechat, however i now have another favour to ask and that is if you could all give me some feedback on my diet i have planned for next week when i start bulking.
> 
> ...


HI m8

if you look ive made a few changes to your diet . you need more protien in there aim for around 40grms per meal . apart from that it loos ok

fb


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

cheers fb

il amend my diet

il also try to add as much fruit and veg in as i can


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

aim for 1.5 grms of protien per pound of lean body weight m8


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok i will do that

will a protein shake with oats be better than 2eggs 2 egg whites scrambled on toast or should i alternate daily between the two


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i like eggs for breakfast i have 6 to eight using just two yolks  but a shake is fine as well


----------



## Anabolichendo (Aug 4, 2008)

Shake would be better as only two of those eggs are complete sources of protein.


----------



## Supa-Freak (Feb 20, 2009)

a shake would be fine but i always think its best to get your sources of protein mainly fromfoods and just use the shakes to help you along the way


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

agreed^^^ but its kinda swings n roundabouts really


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Anabolichendo said:


> Shake would be better as only two of those eggs are complete sources of protein.


 i would dissagree i belive that you only need to add a couple of yolks to 6 or so eggs to complete the amino acid profile , plenty of bodybuilders do this and it works

fb


----------

